# Boudoir



## sarahashleyphotos (Apr 12, 2012)

My two favorites from my last Boudoir session:












c&c appreciated.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 12, 2012)

She doesnt look comfortable in #1. Dont like #2. Studio setting cheapens it. A bedroom is a much better setting for something like this then a life sheet of white paper.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I have to agree.  I do not particularly like these images.  I do not think the poses are particulalry flattering.  In image 1, I hate the tattoo.  I'm not "anti-tattoo" by any grasp, but here it takes away from the image for me.  The boots in the second image are a bit "over the top" and make the shot seem to "posed."  

I think a good boudoir photo is playful, sexy and relaxed.  These images lack all of those qualities.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 12, 2012)

These are in the "business district", curious was this a paid client shoot


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (Apr 15, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to agree.  I do not particularly like these images.  I do not think the poses are particulalry flattering.  In image 1, I hate the tattoo.  I'm not "anti-tattoo" by any grasp, but here it takes away from the image for me.  The boots in the second image are a bit "over the top" and make the shot seem to "posed."
> 
> I think a good boudoir photo is playful, sexy and relaxed.  These images lack all of those qualities.



She was very nervous which made it hard but she is very happy with the photos. I tried my best to relax her but she just did not seem like she really wanted to be taking the photos. She is the second person I have delt with that was like this. Though both were happy with the photos and admitted that they were very nervous.


----------



## rub (Apr 15, 2012)

One of the keys to successful boudoir shoots is being able to get the client to relax and feel comfortable.  It's not always easy, but its essential.  To me, its about as important as having a memory card in your camera. I few things that I have found to be haelpful are constant coaching and positive reinforcement, maintaining control the entire time (don't ever let them think you are scrambling) and honest laughter.  The more you smile, the more they smile.  If you are yourself, they can be themselves.  

Cheers,
Kristal


----------



## Guinness Man (May 9, 2012)

Its not bad just a little "blah" they dont say anything. She's not emoting anything and the composition is a bit off.


----------



## Sue5606 (May 13, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> These are in the "business district", curious was this a paid client shoot



Speaking of business district... What is going on with the white in her "business district"? I think it is her shirt but is quite distracting from the photo.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 13, 2012)

Sue5606 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 14, 2012)

I have to agree with all the comments that have been made. The woman doesn't look like she is enjoying this experience at all, in the second frame, to be blunt, looks like a tampon string, I realize that it is not, but it is the single most distracting thing in this image and should have been seen while shooting the photos, or at the very least photoshopped out.

How long have you been a professional photographer?


----------

